# Blush Mountain rock



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I went to a local landscape supply business yesterday and picked up 240 lbs of Blush Mountain rock for $17! It's has a dark red tint with visible veins running through it and man, it looks really cool when wet.
Has anyone heard of this stuff?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

No but the 'red' could be iron compounds.If so, it might leach into the water. Not good for fish. Any way of checking it out?


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I wondered that myself although the red doesn't look like something that would leach out. The tinted areas look like super hard rock.
I put some of it in my hospital tank so see what happens but really don't know what to look in terms of water parameters.
Is there another way to test it?


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how to tell if a rock is leaching something that's unhealthy? Do any on the regular water parameters change?


----------



## xrayutoo (Feb 3, 2015)

RandyS said:


> Does anyone know how to tell if a rock is leaching something that's unhealthy? Do any on the regular water parameters change?


Put a little on it Vinegar if it bubbles don't use it. If the color rubs off on your finger don't use it. Other than that go for it.


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Vinegar doesn't always work. There are stronger acids that work better.


----------

